# Confetti Soap Ideas



## KiwiMoose (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi all!  @Jersey Girl and I have been talking about confetti soaps recently so thought this might be a good idea to start a thread for posting pics of your confetti soaps so that others can get ideas and inspiration.
I'll kick off with a few of my past efforts:
The first two were made because i had a lot of shavings and offcuts I needed to use up from being a newbie.
The third one was because I had a scent fade in a batch and didn't want to waste it, so I made it into this which smells divine. The last one was a failed 'rim soap' challenge, so i cut it into chunks and made this 'kaleidoscope' soap.
These days, I may very well just pick through some old bars where i have one left, or one that's not very popular, and just grate them up especially for confetti soap.
Others - please post your confetti pics here too so that newbies can get some ideas of what to do.


----------



## sarahmarah (Jul 6, 2020)

Those are gorgeous


----------



## dibbles (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't make many confetti soaps, but here are a couple. The first is the first time I used confetti, the second is soap cut into little pieces from a chevron-attempt-gone-wrong, rather than using shreds.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 7, 2020)

oh they are both lovely @dibbles!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 7, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> oh they are both lovely @dibbles!


Thank you - this thread is timely for me. I have a bucket of shreds that I need to address.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jul 7, 2020)

I was just thinking about making a batch of confetti soap today! I have a FO that is supposed to be a heavy accelerator and I thought it would make a good base for confetti. And I have a lot of shavings  I always love looking at your and @dibbles soaps.


----------



## Primrose (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't do confetti soaps often, but this is one I make regularly. The scent discolours dark brown, so I intentionally make a small thin slab of unscented white/pink/purple to cut into slivers and drop in


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 7, 2020)

Wow!  I love them all!  Heres what I’ve made so far.  So many scraps so lots more to come!  This is a great thread to help inspire design ideas!  Thanks for starting it @KiwiMoose


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Jul 7, 2020)

KiwiMoose please stop making my soap look so bad, compared to yours. Lol hahaha. Just kidding, I get so many great ideas and inspiration from your pictures. You can literally see the passion in your soaps.


----------



## lucycat (Jul 7, 2020)

I sometimes like shreds for the texture.  I spritz the confetti with water and let it soften for about 30 minutes.  Then add to my oils and stickblend before adding lye and proceeding.  The confetti doesn't fully dissolve but some does and I liked the textured effect.


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 7, 2020)

I’ve been looking forward to this thread! I haven’t made a confetti soap yet. But, I use a bar from each of my batches when they’re done curing, and I don’t go through them fast enough. So, I’m accumulating quite the stash. Rewatching hadn’t got my interest yet, but this has! Now I’m looking forward to using them!


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 7, 2020)

Is there anything I need to do to the confetti or shreds or shavings before mixing them into the batter, or pouring batter over them?


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a confetti question:  If I no longer like the soap (it makes my skin itch if used regularly) does that come through the other soap?  I got rid of OO due to itching but have dozens of bars that I could add into my lard soaps (40-70% lard).  Do the shreds come through as a lot or just a bit of the actual soap?  Maybe I should ask how much shreds do you add to say a pound of soap? Do you stir in before you pour into the mold or sprinkle layers as you are pouring?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 7, 2020)

@Quilter99755 and @TashaBird - I would advise that you mix them through the batter thoroughly before pouring your soap to avoid air pockets around the confetti.  If you look at my very first confetti soap ( top left, black and white base) you will see an air pocket in the bottom left soap.  This is because i poured the black, then added the confetti and 'mashed' it in the mold, I then poured the white, added the confetti and 'mashed' that on top.  Also - make sure there are no clumps of confetti as this will have the same effect.
I'm not sure about the using of soap that you don't like - you will of course have a much weaker concentration of said soap, so you mind find it more tolerable.  I tend to use about 80% new batter to 20% confetti.


----------



## lucycat (Jul 7, 2020)

I think you would need to try and see if it is an issue.  As a proportion the shreds are not that much and the shreds will have all of your oils.  So, it would depend on how sensitive you are.

In the Grey slate bar my normal recipe uses 1225 oils for a log.  For this I used 75g of shreds and 1164g of  oil.  Where I want the shreds to be more noticeable I use up to 250g of shreds in a log.  

If you have a large amount of shreds it can be hard to incorporate into the batter and easy to have air pockets.  So, I would probably suggest the first time to try using about 100g of shreds for the log.   I like to resize my recipe so that I know the amount that will fill my mold completely.  I think most people just add shreds to their regular recipe and then plan on an extra amount of batter to pour into an individual mold.    There isn't a right or wrong so try and then revise to what you like.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 7, 2020)

lucycat said:


> I think you would need to try and see if it is an issue.  As a proportion the shreds are not that much and the shreds will have all of your oils.  So, it would depend on how sensitive you are.
> 
> In the Grey slate bar my normal recipe uses 1225 oils for a log.  For this I used 75g of shreds and 1164g of  oil.  Where I want the shreds to be more noticeable I use up to 250g of shreds in a log.
> 
> If you have a large amount of shreds it can be hard to incorporate into the batter and easy to have air pockets.  So, I would probably suggest the first time to try using about 100g of shreds for the log.   I like to resize my recipe so that I know the amount that will fill my mold completely.  I think most people just add shreds to their regular recipe and then plan on an extra amount of batter to pour into an individual mold.    There isn't a right or wrong so try and then revise to what you like.


Yes - I just make an 800g recipe instead of a 1kg one.  Then chuck in the confetti.  I'm not a measurer


----------



## lucycat (Jul 7, 2020)

No real rules on how to use the confetti.   Adding them as is right before pour is a good look.   Adding them to the oils before adding lye means you will stick blend them smaller which means it is easier to use more.  That is what I do for my garden soap since I want to use as many as possible to reduce my bevel/end stash.   Spritzing them water softens them which I like to do when they are old.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 7, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Is there anything I need to do to the confetti or shreds or shavings before mixing them into the batter, or pouring batter over them?


I don’t usually do anything to them before mixing in my batter. I think some people may spritz them with s small amount of distilled water but I havent done this.


----------



## bookreader451 (Jul 7, 2020)

These are a couple I have done.  One is chunks from trying to cut straight bars from a slab.  The other is crumbled soap curls from planing soap


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone!  I also love the looks of the chunks, so maybe the next time I make soap I will divide it into two parts...one for some chunks and another for the confetti. Then I can decide if either of them are workable with my skin.  And if not, they will probably work with one or the other of my daughters. First I have to get the bars reduced to tiny bits...that might take a bit. LOL


----------



## SPowers (Jul 7, 2020)

I too am thinking about doing a confetti soap.  I was inspired by Holly of Kapia Mera. She did an AC soap with the small cubes as opposed to confetti which I'd like to try and recreate.  All the ones show here are beautiful!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 7, 2020)

bookreader451 said:


> These are a couple I have done.  One is chunks from trying to cut straight bars from a slab.  The other is crumbled soap curls from planing soap


I love that you did a swirl with the confetti.  Very pretty!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 7, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> Hi all!  @Jersey Girl and I have been talking about confetti soaps recently so thought this might be a good idea to start a thread for posting pics of your confetti soaps so that others can get ideas and inspiration.
> I'll kick off with a few of my past efforts:
> The first two were made because i had a lot of shavings and offcuts I needed to use up from being a newbie.
> The third one was because I had a scent fade in a batch and didn't want to waste it, so I made it into this which smells divine. The last one was a failed 'rim soap' challenge, so i cut it into chunks and made this 'kaleidoscope' soap.
> ...


Your blue and green one is so beautiful. Looks like sea glass!


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 8, 2020)

Anybody use a food processor with the grater and/or slicer blade to confettize their soaps? I’m not feeling like getting carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 8, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Anybody use a food processor with the grater and/or slicer blade to confettize their soaps? I’m not feeling like getting carpal tunnel syndrome.


I have definitely heard of people doing this. Haven’t done it personally.


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 8, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I have definitely heard of people doing this. Haven’t done it personally.


Cool. I’ll let you know how it goes. I’m considering doubling up on two techniques I haven’t tried yet. But, that sounds kind of ambitious! I want to do a gradient color thing, but, now maybe I’ll add some confetti in to the lat layer. FUN!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 8, 2020)

With inspiration from all your beautiful confetti soaps I made this GM soap yesterday. Wanted to be light on the confetti this time as I was going for that creamy GM look. They are a little lighter in real life than the photo depicts.  I’m happy with how they turned out. I scented these with Baby Bee Buttermilk from NG. First time using it and it smells delicious!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 8, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Anybody use a food processor with the grater and/or slicer blade to confettize their soaps? I’m not feeling like getting carpal tunnel syndrome.


I have done it in the past.  But you'll be surprised how quick and easy it is to manually grate enough for a 1kg batch of soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 8, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> I have done it in the past.  But you'll be surprised how quick and easy it is to manually grate enough for a 1kg batch of soap.


I agree. And no messy food processor cleanup. I actually found a like new stainless grater For $2 at a Goodwill store a couple months ago so now I have one just for soaping. Its exactly like the one I have for my kitchen with the four sides with different sizes.  I was so excited when I found it!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jul 8, 2020)

I was just piling my last six months of scraps into a bucket. I keep them around for my son because he likes to chop them up and carve. For some reason, I am hoarderish about the soap. I have the last 10 years of soap scraps  I think I need to get on this confetti soap train! Everyone’s soap is inspiring!


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 9, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> I have done it in the past.  But you'll be surprised how quick and easy it is to manually grate enough for a 1kg batch of soap.


I was attempting to bevel the edges of some soap I made yesterday today, using a potato peeler. It wasn’t perfect, but it was fun! And, it gave me pretty curvy shreds. So, I incorporated them into the top layer of my first attempt at a gradient. Can’t wait to cut it tomorrow!


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jul 9, 2020)

Inspired by this thread, I made a batch of confetti soap yesterday. I used a citrus FO and yellow micas. I feel like I need to up my confetti design game!


----------



## TashaBird (Jul 9, 2020)

Thanks to you for the inspiration, I tried two new techniques at the same time! Using shavings from yesterday’s soap scraps I made confetti soap on the top layer of a gradient color soap. Schmancy!!! I used activated charcoal for the color. Scented with cedar, fir, and lemongrass essential oil.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 9, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Thanks to you for the inspiration, I tried two new techniques at the same time! Using shavings from yesterday’s soap scraps I made confetti soap on the top layer of a gradient color soap. Schmancy!!! I used activated charcoal for the color. Scented with cedar, fir, and lemongrass essential oil.


Oooh - me likey very much!


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 10, 2020)

So much great creativity! Here are some loaf ends from awhile back. I keep the excess a lot less now than I used to, so this thread is inspiring.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 10, 2020)

CaraBou said:


> So much great creativity! Here are some loaf ends from awhile back. I keep the excess a lot less now than I used to, so this thread is inspiring.
> View attachment 47710


Love these!  So you pour the soap and the push in the larger inserts? Or some other way?  Almost worth cutting up a few bars to do this eh?


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Jul 10, 2020)

Yesterday I said I wanted to up my confetti game, so I did. 


I used a peeler to shred some soaps that I felt were less than perfect and used my heavy accelerating FO to make layers. I added some TD to make it a pretty white so my confetti colors would stand out. I'm super happy with how these look.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 10, 2020)

CaraBou said:


> So much great creativity! Here are some loaf ends from awhile back. I keep the excess a lot less now than I used to, so this thread is inspiring.
> View attachment 47710


This is a beautiful look!  Great idea! Looks like a watercolor.


----------



## CaraBou (Jul 11, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> Love these!  So you pour the soap and the push in the larger inserts? Or some other way?  Almost worth cutting up a few bars to do this eh?


Yes, or if you have enough ends to mostly stand on their own, pour around them. I have seen some lined up like piano keys which is pretty cool (see early days of Browsing Soap Pics thread).


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 11, 2020)

Very pretty @MarnieSoapien!.

Also found these Lime, Lavender and Ebony bars I made earlier this year:


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jul 11, 2020)

Well, I gathered up all my excess soap and was surprised at how few bars I had left with OO in them, so I don't think I will have to worry about the confetti making my skin itch. Most were small rounds made when testing scents or other additives and the main oil is lard. Since my back is not cooperating while standing these days, I sat and shredded and sliced a 7 pound bucket full of soap. 

Of course right at the last I sliced a nice hunk out of my thumb while I was at it!   So I managed to not bleed in the bucket or the soap shreds and I have a nice mixture of shreds, crumbles and slices to pop into my next batch of soap. That might be a while until I can use my thumb again...couldn't zip up my pants this AM so back into my fat pants that I can pull up without using my thumb. When will I ever learn to listen to the good fairy on my shoulder that says, "I think that's enough slicing, you'd better quit", rather than the bad one that says,"Ah, you can do a couple more slices, go ahead!" 

I love the looks of your "ends" @CaraBou so will keep that in mind for next time rather than putting the ends at my kitchen sink. I'll have to hurry up and make more soap for that....or like @KiwiMoose says, cut a few bars up into thin slices.  So many ideas and so little time!


----------



## MGM (Jul 11, 2020)

Who are all these people who need to MAKE scraps in order to make confetti soap?? I have so much from planing and bevelling that I will never ever run out. But I also won't be able to make those fun chunky ones unless I sacrifice an actual bar. I do that more in M&P, which is more forgiving and easier to make little bits when you need them.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 11, 2020)

MGM said:


> Who are all these people who need to MAKE scraps in order to make confetti soap?? I have so much from planing and bevelling that I will never ever run out. But I also won't be able to make those fun chunky ones unless I sacrifice an actual bar. I do that more in M&P, which is more forgiving and easier to make little bits when you need them.


Right?!!  I’m drowning in scraps! Lol


----------



## Quilter99755 (Jul 11, 2020)

Since I don't sell and am not into pretty pictures of my soap, I don't bevel or plane any of mine. Which is probably why I don't generate soap scraps.  LOL


----------



## dibbles (Jul 11, 2020)

I don't sell and make quite a bit of soap. After saving scraps from beveling and planing for years, and never being able to use them up I have told myself it's okay to toss them. I like the looks of confetti soap (the shreds), but I don't actually like using them. I like the chunks better. I feel like it's just fine for me to use pretty soap that I've made rather than just the end cuts or scraps.


----------



## Debby (Jul 11, 2020)

CaraBou said:


> So much great creativity! Here are some loaf ends from awhile back. I keep the excess a lot less now than I used to, so this thread is inspiring.
> View attachment 47710


Just wondering - as the soap pieces are harder is it difficult to cut the soap with the wire cutter once out of the mould?


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 11, 2020)

Debby said:


> Just wondering - as the soap pieces are harder is it difficult to cut the soap with the wire cutter once out of the mould?


I have found that if you use a lot of shreds that yes, it does make the loaf harder. I have a Bud Cutter that is designed to cut both M&P and CP so it can take a bit harder bar, but I go slower when I’m cutting them.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 11, 2020)

I’d love to buy a salad shooter for making shreds, but just cannot justify another soap tool in the house.  

So, I use my food processor for grating large amounts. I also have a “cut glove” for using with a regular box grater. I can’t tell you how many times that has saved my hands!


----------



## Debby (Jul 11, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I have found that if you use a lot of shreds that yes, it does make the loaf harder. I have a Bud Cutter that is designed to cut both M&P and CP so it can take a bit harder bar, but I go slower when I’m cutting them.


Thanks, I thought it might be harder - just that I’ve alresdy managed to snap my wire when I tried a soap insert... think I’ll need a more serious cutter before I try the confetti soap!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 11, 2020)

Quilter99755 said:


> Since I don't sell and am not into pretty pictures of my soap, I don't bevel or plane any of mine. Which is probably why I don't generate soap scraps.  LOL


I sell but I don't plane or bevel any of mine - and I still take pretty pictures 
I've found that as I get further into my soap journey I have far fewer offcuts and end pieces - I eke out every last bit of soap so there's no wastage. I do however, have soap that I might just have one last piece of that doesn't seem to sell, or that doesn't smell as fragrant, or that is an 'odd bod' of some description - so these go straight to the grater!


----------



## MGM (Jul 12, 2020)

The amount of planing required depends on which mould I'm using...milk cartons require a lot (especially since they're rarely square....) as does my slab mould (cannot figure out how to line that thing well). Loaf mould is great: no planing required. But I do bevel everything.... I find the edges very sharp otherwise and I've had more than one person say "ooooh bevelled!" which cracks me up, as my bevelling is terrible! So I guess I do it more for feel than for looks.


----------



## bookreader451 (Jul 12, 2020)

I have boxes of soap curls from planing soap. After seeing how well the confetti drop swirl worked I may use some more of them.


----------



## PieBorg (Jul 12, 2020)

Here's a confetti soap that was a last-ditch effort to save a nightmare batch of coffee soap.  After using a bar of it for a while, I realized it looks a lot like my kitchen countertop, which you see in the background.  The bars are horribly ugly because, one, I can't seem to make pretty soap to save my life, and two, these bars were cut using a miter box and came out all crooked and uneven.  Aside from that, the soap is awesome, and I'm glad I was able to salvage the nightmare batch.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 26, 2020)

Made another confetti soap yesterday. Scented with Pink Grapefruit from WSP. Really nice scent.


----------



## Susie (Jul 26, 2020)

MGM said:


> The amount of planing required depends on which mould I'm using...milk cartons require a lot (especially since they're rarely square....) as does my slab mould (cannot figure out how to line that thing well). Loaf mould is great: no planing required. But I do bevel everything.... I find the edges very sharp otherwise and I've had more than one person say "ooooh bevelled!" which cracks me up, as my bevelling is terrible! So I guess I do it more for feel than for looks.



This video was a game changer to me when I changed to wooden molds:


----------



## szaza (Jul 28, 2020)

I started planing and bevelling about a year ago and have been planning on making a bunch of confetti soap with all those shreds, but was never able to use all of those. I now roll the shreds into balls immediately after bevelling/planing and either use them as small testers for personal use or give them to my mom and her friends to use for soap felting. 
These are some of the very few confetti soaps that I made.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jul 29, 2020)

szaza said:


> I started planing and bevelling about a year ago and have been planning on making a bunch of confetti soap with all those shreds, but was never able to use all of those. I now roll the shreds into balls immediately after bevelling/planing and either use them as small testers for personal use or give them to my mom and her friends to use for soap felting.
> These are some of the very few confetti soaps that I made.
> View attachment 48127


That's gorgeous!  Love the little soap curls.


----------



## szaza (Jul 29, 2020)

KiwiMoose said:


> That's gorgeous!  Love the little soap curls.


Aww thanks!  It was really hard to get soap batter all around the curls and unfortunately some have air pockets..


----------



## Ladka (Jul 29, 2020)

Can you describe how you got the shavings into the batter please?


----------



## Jersey Girl (Jul 29, 2020)

Ladka said:


> Can you describe how you got the shavings into the batter please?


While you wait to hear from @szaza check out YouTube. Search for soap curl designs. There are several videos describing different techniques. They are definitely on my list to try!


----------



## szaza (Jul 29, 2020)

Ladka said:


> Can you describe how you got the shavings into the batter please?


For the yellow soaps, I mixed as much curls into the batter as I possibly could and then poured (or scooped and smushed rather) everything into the mold. Unfortunately the batter didn't get everywhere and there are some air pockets (I think I tried to jam too many curls into the batter)
The black soap with yellow curls were made by putting the curls upright into the mold and pouring very fluid batter around it.
The round black soaps were made with the leftover batter from the curly soap and I just added some uneven planing/bevelling bits (I learned from the first time that I shouldn't add too many) and poured into round molds.
I did plane all these soaps very heavily, because otherwise the confetti wouldn't be visible on the outside of the soap.


----------



## Ladka (Jul 29, 2020)

Szaza, thank you very much.


----------



## peachymoon (Jul 29, 2020)

dibbles said:


> I don't make many confetti soaps, but here are a couple. The first is the first time I used confetti, the second is soap cut into little pieces from a chevron-attempt-gone-wrong, rather than using shreds.
> View attachment 47594
> View attachment 47595



Oh my goodness, that first one is so precious! Really creative to split it like that.


----------



## Megan (Jul 29, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Anybody use a food processor with the grater and/or slicer blade to confettize their soaps? I’m not feeling like getting carpal tunnel syndrome.



Two words: salad shooter. I wouldn't use for just a confetti soap, but for rebatching I would argue it's indispensable.


----------



## chayah (Jul 30, 2020)

peachymoon said:


> Oh my goodness, that first one is so precious! Really creative to split it like that.


Hi I really liked your confetti soap but how do you do it?  How do you make confetti soap?


----------



## peachymoon (Jul 30, 2020)

@dibbles  ^


----------



## chayah (Jul 30, 2020)

What does dibbles mean?


----------



## peachymoon (Jul 30, 2020)

chayah said:


> What does dibbles mean?



Oh, I was tagging the person whose soap I was commenting on because I was tagged in your reply, but I believed it may have been meant for dibbles?


----------



## mtinetti61 (Jul 30, 2020)

Megan said:


> Two words: salad shooter. I wouldn't use for just a confetti soap, but for rebatching I would argue it's indispensable.


Yup-- Salad Shooter!  I bought mine at a garage sale years ago and use it for grating rebatches (which I seldom do) and confetti.  Works great.  For super small gratings you can put it through twice.  Once in awhile it gets used for vegetables......


----------



## SPowers (Jul 30, 2020)

This is my one and only confetti soap... I rebatched a ton of shavings, etc that turned the soap a concrete colour so I added a bunch of colourful scraps and cubes.  It's interesting looking - haven't tried it yet.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 30, 2020)

You want to make confetti chunks or shreds either out of scraps from beveling or by grating/shredding bars of soap. It is a good way to use bars of soap that didn't turn out as planned. You can use a box grater/cheese grater or a food processor or salad shooter if you have one of those. Grating by hand doesn't take too long, so no worries if that's what you have available. Alternately, you can cut soap into little pieces and use it that way - i.e., chunks. You can chop your shredded soap into smaller bits as well if you like, or just leave it as is. Then just mix the confetti into a new batch of soap at medium trace so it will stay suspended, and pour into the mold. Bang the mold down well to release any air that might be trapped around the confetti. I learn best visually, so here are a couple of YouTube videos that might be helpful. There are many more, and you can find good advice by doing a search here on this forum as well.


----------



## SPowers (Jul 30, 2020)

I want to make a version of the AC soap above which is really beautiful.


----------



## peachymoon (Aug 12, 2020)

I was inspired by this thread to make my own confetti soap. I just cut them yesterday! These were supposed to be layered, but I spent like 40 minutes trying to bring the charcoal part to trace. I have a stick blender, but it was too large for the amount of charcoal batter, so I was using the mini blender a ton and mixing by hand, which didn't seem to make a difference at all in all that time! I finally gave up and decided to see what would happen if I just poured it anyway, and I like it!

The confetti part was one of my first batches of soap that left my hands feeling too oily when I tested them after a 6 week cure. I chopped it up with a sharp knife and made sure the pieces were covered in batter before pouring. These are scented with WSP's Pink Grapefruit (the confetti too). So yummy!

I'm thinking next time I could do a similar pour and attempt something like a hanger swirl to get the black (or bottom layer) more incorporated.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Sep 11, 2020)

More confetti soap!  Need to use these scraps!  scented with Prickly Garden from C&S. It’s a nice scent. Colored with Hello Spring from Nurture. Middle is uncolored.


----------



## chayah (Sep 11, 2020)

So beautiful!


----------



## violets2217 (Sep 11, 2020)

I alway add some confetti to my boring activated charcoal soap. Usually just for looks... but also to add just a wee bit of fragrance. I make this for my face and add tea tree and frankincense EO to it so the confetti (whatever white bar I have Aaron’s at the time) I find kinda softens the smell...


----------



## violets2217 (Sep 11, 2020)

TashaBird said:


> Anybody use a food processor with the grater and/or slicer blade to confettize their soaps? I’m not feeling like getting carpal tunnel syndrome.


 Yep! I actually recently had to replace my food processor, so I bought the same kind and now I have a “soap only“ attachments. So much easier than by hand. When I make my laundry detergent... I grate it first then put it back in with the blade to pulverize it! Works well for me!


----------



## AliOop (Sep 11, 2020)

violets2217 said:


> Yep! I actually recently had to replace my food processor, so I bought the same kind and now I have a “soap only“ attachments. So much easier than by hand. When I make my laundry detergent... I grate it first then put it back in with the blade to pulverize it! Works well for me!


I do the same, except I don’t have soap-only versions. I was concerned about scents transferring to the polypropylene bowl and chute, but they don’t (no excuse to buy another one, lol). My discs and blades are all stainless, so there’s no fear of soap transfer, getting soap in my food, or getting food in my soap.

Last time, however, I used the meat grinder attachment for my KitchenAid. That worked really well and made soap extrusions that could be fun for embeds, or for chopping into soap sprinkles for the tops. It was also easier to clean than the food processor - just put the attachment in hot water to soak for a bit, and all the soap bits washed right out. But I do notice some faint scent lingering, so I won’t do that again.

That being said, I’m still eyeing a salad shooter as a dedicated soap shredder. Soaping is definitely a co-addiction with my kitchen gadget obsession.


----------



## violets2217 (Sep 11, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I do the same, except I don’t have soap-only versions. I was concerned about scents transferring to the polypropylene bowl and chute, but they don’t (no excuse to buy another one, lol). My discs and blades are all stainless so I there’s no fear of getting soap in my food, or food in my soap.
> 
> Last time, however, I used the meat grinder attachment for my KitchenAid. That worked really well and made soap extrusions that could be fun for embeds, or for chopping into soap sprinkles for the tops. It was also easier to clean than the food processor - just put the attachment in hot water to soak for a bit, and all the soap bits washed right out. But I do notice some faint scent lingering, so I won’t do that again.
> 
> That being said, I’m still eyeing a salad shooter as a dedicated soap shredder. Soaping is definitely a co-addiction with my kitchen gadget obsession.


I find My “soap“ food processor stuff is way cleaner and shiny-er than my other! And I’m not really worried about the soap lingering... but I find the fragrance does Sometimes and I don’t want my food creations to smell like soap!! Lol. And a salad shooter is a great idea!!!! I’m always seeing them on my thrift store excursions and never thought of that!


----------



## AliOop (Sep 11, 2020)

violets2217 said:


> And a salad shooter is a great idea!!!! I’m always seeing them on my thrift store excursions and never thought of that!


I can’t claim credit for the idea - many YouTube soapers use them. For whatever reason, I never see them in thrift shops around me.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Sep 11, 2020)

AliOop said:


> That being said, I’m still eyeing a salad shooter as a dedicated soap shredder. Soaping is definitely a co-addiction with my kitchen gadget obsession.


That’s for sure! 
I’m kicking myself for giving a perfectly good food processor away when someone gifted me a new one a while back. (Before my soaping addiction started)


----------



## Susie (Sep 11, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I can’t claim credit for the idea - many YouTube soapers use them. For whatever reason, I never see them in thrift shops around me.



I just replaced my Salad Shooter that I got from a thrift store.  Lasted 6+ years, and it wasn't new when I bought it.  I got my new one from Amazon as I just do not have time to go haunt thrift stores these days.  When I was looking, I saw this and wondered had anyone tried it.  I actually want to use the new Salad Shooter for food as my food processor also bit the dust (my dad purchased it from a garage sale for $1.00 back in 1979-1981 ish), and I need a grater for carrots and such.



			https://smile.amazon.com/Hausmelo-Vegetable-Mandoline-Stainless-Cucumber/dp/B086668WX5/ref=sr_1_5?crid=2R3R089P08WGJ&dchild=1&keywords=salad+shooter&qid=1599849501&sprefix=salad+s%2Caps%2C191&sr=8-5


----------



## gardengeek (Sep 11, 2020)

PieBorg said:


> Here's a confetti soap that was a last-ditch effort to save a nightmare batch of coffee soap.  After using a bar of it for a while, I realized it looks a lot like my kitchen countertop, which you see in the background.  The bars are horribly ugly because, one, I can't seem to make pretty soap to save my life, and two, these bars were cut using a miter box and came out all crooked and uneven.  Aside from that, the soap is awesome, and I'm glad I was able to salvage the nightmare batch.


I like it! Looks like the terazzo floor in my old house.


----------



## RoseF (Sep 16, 2020)

Love all of these - so creative! Random question about confetti soaps, as I have a nice collection of scraps from bevelling and planing: do the fragrances from these scraps come through much in the final bar? I have scraps from four different batches that all smell pretty different, and have been wondering if a confetti bar would result in a horrible mishmash of fragrances. Also do people generally add a new fragrance to their "suspending" batter?


----------



## sarahmarah (Sep 16, 2020)

The salad shooter idea is brilliant! 
I don’t know if I can fit any more gadgets in my kitchen lol


----------



## earlene (Sep 16, 2020)

RoseF said:


> Love all of these - so creative! Random question about confetti soaps, as I have a nice collection of scraps from bevelling and planing: do the fragrances from these scraps come through much in the final bar? I have scraps from four different batches that all smell pretty different, and have been wondering if a confetti bar would result in a horrible mishmash of fragrances. Also do people generally add a new fragrance to their "suspending" batter?




It really depends on each of the fragrances. If they are all strong, long-lasting scents, then yes, it COULD be a mishmash. But, do they complement each other? If yes, then it would become a pleasant blend. 

You can test how well they work together by mixing portions of each together in a closed container and then check on the blend.


----------



## RoseF (Sep 19, 2020)

earlene said:


> It really depends on each of the fragrances. If they are all strong, long-lasting scents, then yes, it COULD be a mishmash. But, do they complement each other? If yes, then it would become a pleasant blend.
> 
> You can test how well they work together by mixing portions of each together in a closed container and then check on the blend.


Thanks so much for the reply! I actually have them sitting in a lunchbox at the moment, so I might check on them in a couple of weeks and see how they all work together. Then I might chance throwing them into some unscented soap and see what happens.


----------



## violets2217 (Oct 2, 2020)

AliOop said:


> I can’t claim credit for the idea - many YouTube soapers use them. For whatever reason, I never see them in thrift shops around me.


Soooo... doing some “spring cleaning“ in the kitchen. Got to my fridge and while cleaning the forgotten cabinets above the fridge (See all the dust bunnies around the door hinges! Yikes!) I found this... god knows how long it’s been up there or where it came from, but looks like I’ll be breaking it out to se how it works on a batch of seized soap that’s just sitting in my closet curing away!


----------



## hlee (Oct 9, 2020)

I love confetti soaps. These are beautiful.


----------



## lucycat (Oct 10, 2020)

I fragrance my new batter.  My confetti are usually bevels and ends from a variety of soaps.  Although I think the scent of the confetti may add some complexity to the fragrance of the new soap I never think it is dominant enough for most people to recognize that the confetti is providing some scent let alone be able to identify it.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 10, 2020)

lucycat said:


> I fragrance my new batter.  My confetti are usually bevels and ends from a variety of soaps.  Although I think the scent of the confetti may add some complexity to the fragrance of the new soap I never think it is dominant enough for most people to recognize that the confetti is providing some scent let alone be able to identify it.


This is my experience as well. This is my latest confetti soap. I shredded a wine soap I had made a few months ago that looked like meat to me. Lol. It was scented with cranberry fig from BB and was pretty strong.  I used almost one whole bar of shreds. The new batter I scented with Rose Goddess from FB and the soap has a really nice light rose  scent. I don’t think I can smell the original scent from the shreds at all.  BTW...I’m not a lover of rose fragrances but I really like this FO.


----------



## SoapSisters (Oct 12, 2020)

I unmolded this soap this morning. I was aiming for a terrazzo look, and I'm pretty pleased. I would go for more contrast next time, because it's a bit hard to see the "neutral" colored chunks. The ratio was 1 part chunks to 4 parts new soap batter.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 12, 2020)

SoapSisters said:


> I unmolded this soap this morning. I was aiming for a terrazzo look, and I'm pretty pleased. I would go for more contrast next time, because it's a bit hard to see the "neutral" colored chunks. The ratio was 1 part chunks to 4 parts new soap batter.


Those look great. The perfect color palette for a cucumber melon fragrance!


----------



## SoapSisters (Oct 12, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> Those look great. The perfect color palette for a cucumber melon fragrance!


Thanks! Great fragrance idea! I used a bit of patchouli in the new batch to sort-of complement the pear and sweet rum FOs in the chunked soap.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 17, 2020)

I’m on a confetti soap roll. Lol  Used confetti from my pull thru challenge entry several months  back. Scented with Loving Spell from NG


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 23, 2020)

This one I made yesterday from one of my challenge attempts cut into little square chunks. Scented with Sugar Plum Berries
.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 23, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> This one I made yesterday from one of my challenge attempts cut into little square chunks. Scented with Sugar Plum Berries.


Those are so pretty! I have confetti soap planned for this weekend myself.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 23, 2020)

AliOop said:


> Those are so pretty! I have confetti soap planned for this weekend myself.


I have soooooooooo many scraps to use up. I need to start getting more creative in using them.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 23, 2020)

Jersey Girl said:


> I have soooooooooo many scraps to use up. I need to start getting more creative in using them.


Looks like you are doing just fine so far - I love all of them!


----------



## Jillyb (Oct 28, 2020)

Finally got around to doing my confetti soap these will be drilled for a rope.. color is spirulena and indego.


----------



## Dibennett (Oct 28, 2020)

I have not made a confetti soap yet but after just working out how to use the planner on my soap cutter I have a mass of curls, some very pretty jade green and chocolate coloured ones from my buttermint soap.  My question is do I account for the curls going into the batter when I mix it or do I just make up the batch and if there is some left over put into small moulds?


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 28, 2020)

Such Beautiful Soaps' .


----------



## szaza (Oct 29, 2020)

Dibennett said:


> I have not made a confetti soap yet but after just working out how to use the planner on my soap cutter I have a mass of curls, some very pretty jade green and chocolate coloured ones from my buttermint soap.  My question is do I account for the curls going into the batter when I mix it or do I just make up the batch and if there is some left over put into small moulds?


I think both are possible and it depends on personal preference which method you use (do you mind doing a bit of math or do you mind having leftover batter in smaller molds)


----------



## Catscankim (Oct 29, 2020)

I currently have lye cooling for my first confetti try....again trying to duplicate one of @Jersey Girl beautiful designs lol.

anyway, i shredded a bar that was a tester. Stupid question. Do you chop the curls into smaller pieces? Some are long from the length of the bar, and some are shorter. I know it might sound dumb lol. But i never did a confetti soap before


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 29, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I currently have lye cooling for my first confetti try....again trying to duplicate one of @Jersey Girl beautiful designs lol.
> 
> anyway, i shredded a bar that was a tester. Stupid question. Do you chop the curls into smaller pieces? Some are long from the length of the bar, and some are shorter. I know it might sound dumb lol. But i never did a confetti soap before



When I shred a soap for confetti I use a stainless box grater and i use the bigger sized holes of the grater.  My thinking was that I wanted the confetti a bit thicker so it wouldn’t melt together when I gelled it but I don’t know if that would happen, it’s just something I thought “could” so I use the bigger holes. I only push the soap halfway down the grater to make them relatively consistent in size and avoid really long pieces but I don’t think it matters much if the pieces were longer. The only way to find out is to experiment!  I’ve never seen a confetti soap I didn’t like.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Oct 29, 2020)

Everyones soaps are beautiful! Now I want to try to make a soap w/ embeds. Ive got an idea but of course what I'm  imagining in my head may not turn out in soap! now I need a yellow color' does anyone know if Turmeric turns soap yellow or is it orangish?.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 29, 2020)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Everyones soaps are beautiful! Now I want to try to make a soap w/ embeds. Ive got an idea but of course what I'm  imagining in my head may not turn out in soap! now I need a yellow color' does anyone know if Turmeric turns soap yellow or is it orangish?.



You may want to start a new thread with that question so it gets seen, but also if you search turmeric on the forum, there have been a lot of people who have used it in infusions, etc. I think the consensus is it will fade to a yellowish tan after starting out orange.


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 11, 2021)

This is a really creative confetti soap video!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 11, 2021)

Just cut this. Made some babies with the leftovers.


----------



## TashaBird (Sep 11, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## RusticUrban (Sep 14, 2021)

This was a rose geranium and pink clay soap that moved way to quick so it ended up as shredded soap. Ended up selling out pretty fast and could never reproduce it


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 10, 2022)

Marshmallow Sandalwood FO:
Three colours with increasing amounts of confetti as the colour lightened.


----------

